# Paul Ross snorts meow meow off man's face in dogging sex frenzy



## editor (Aug 31, 2014)

Obviously I couldn't give a shit who he has sex with, but I had to repost it for the title, which is a cracker. 

*Married BBC presenter Paul Ross admits he cheated with man he met dogging and snorted meow meow off his face - but his wife stands by him*

Why on earth would you snort meph off someone's face?!

Mail link (broken, obs) http://  www.  dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2738913/Married-BBC-presenter-Paul-Ross-admits-cheated-man-met-dogging-snorted-meow-meow-face-wife-stands-him.html


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 31, 2014)

he must be desperate for publicity.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2014)

surely if dogging, it should be woof woof?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 31, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> he must be desperate for publicity.


He needs it, I just googled his face and still I don't know who TF he is


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 31, 2014)

weltweit said:


> He needs it, I just googled his face and still I don't know who TF he is


jonathan's brother.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 31, 2014)

Thread title is genuinely up there with the best of them. Instant Classic.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dogging in Maidenhead! QueenOfGoths ! I was in the area on Friday , probably near that dogging site! I quite like his excuse, he had money problems so went dogging


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2014)

ian bone has his revenge.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds like a pretty standard saturday night tbh.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2014)

This is a must SEE!!

Danny Dyers best yet.

If you only see one underfunded shit cockney film this year i will so this for money, also all big films - they're all great.


----------



## Betsy (Aug 31, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Dogging in Maidenhead! QueenOfGoths ! I was in the area on Friday , probably near that dogging site! I quite like his excuse,* he had money problems so went dogging *


As you do.............................................................not!!!!!!!!!!!**


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2014)

Betsy said:


> As you do.............................................................not!!!!!!!!!!!**


Dunno, a few days before payday, overdraft time, the only answer is dogging surely!


----------



## Betsy (Aug 31, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Dunno, a few days before payday, overdraft time, the only answer is dogging surely!


Yes,you're right, goodness knows why I couldn't see it before.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2014)

Attention seeker,  that's been out of the loop, seeks attention shock.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2014)

Paul Ross has basically thrown down the gauntlet to all Z List "Celebrities". 

Three in the bed romps? Bored. 

Dominatrix and Coke? Heard it before. 


All of you. Paul Danan, Jordon, Peter Andre, Members of Steps and Liberty X, raise your fucking game, unless you're fucking a swan while having liquid LSD poured in your eyelids while getting buttfucked by a senior female member of the COE wearing a strap on, I don't want to know about your love life. 

Oh and PGTFO


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Attention seeker,  that's been out of the loop, seeks attention shock.



Having a ten year drug fueled relationship with a man strikes me as overly complex strategy to regain media attention.


----------



## mog1976 (Aug 31, 2014)

editor said:


> Why on earth would you snort meph off someone's face?!
> html


Must of been the last bit left


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2014)

8den said:


> Having a ten year drug fueled relationship with a man strikes me as overly complex strategy to regain media attention.


He's got a media strategist now though.

edit: Ten year?  may have taken some planning and forethought. 

The other lad is a failed film reviewer btw.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 31, 2014)

It was one year


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2014)

8den said:


> Having a ten year drug fueled relationship with a man strikes me as overly complex strategy to regain media attention.


The ten year drug fueled relationship was with his wife. The other one - 6 months.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 31, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Box-Canvas-...516521&sr=8-2&keywords=paul+ross+canvas+print


----------



## Betsy (Aug 31, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> He's got a media strategist now though.
> 
> edit: Ten year?  may have taken some planning and forethought.
> 
> *The other lad is a failed film reviewer btw*.


I wonder how you can be a failed film reviewer...didn't think there was a right and a wrong to that job ..just an opinion.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 31, 2014)

And then you scroll down the Fail page and...THE SHOES 

Just in case the original story didn't enough of an 'edge'.


----------



## Santino (Aug 31, 2014)

Perhaps fame is the worst drug of all.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I wonder how you can be a failed film reviewer...didn't think there was a right and a wrong to that job ..just an opinion.


You know this paul ross bloke?


----------



## Betsy (Aug 31, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You know this paul ross bloke?


Not personally.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> The ten year drug fueled relationship was with his wife. The other one - 6 months.



Sorry I only literally skimmed the article.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2014)

Betsy said:


> Not personally.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Betsy (Aug 31, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Thanks for that.


Welcome.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 31, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> surely if dogging, it should be woof woof?


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 31, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You know this paul ross bloke?



Racked up lines on each others forehead more time than I've had...


----------



## kittyP (Aug 31, 2014)

weltweit said:


> He needs it, I just googled his face and still I don't know who TF he is


He has been working in TV and radio for decades. 
Even badgers knew who he was and he never knows who I'm talking about when I relay stuff like this. 

Sorry, I'm not saying you "should" know him. I'm just surprised.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I wonder how you can be a failed film reviewer...didn't think there was a right and a wrong to that job ..just an opinion.



He's the film reviewer for the NoW(or was) I don't think he got the job for mindblowing thesis; 
"Soviet attitudes of Jungian Psychology through the lens of the metaphysical themes of Tarkovsky's films"


----------



## Espresso (Aug 31, 2014)

editor said:


> Why on earth would you snort meph off someone's face?!


Why you'd tell the Daily Mail is more mindboggling.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Why you'd tell the Daily Mail is more mindboggling.


Other bloke was probably punting his story about, Ross had to give them some juice


----------



## Betsy (Aug 31, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Why you'd tell the Daily Mail is more mindboggling.


It might have been one of those situations where he was going to be outed by one of the tabloids so he thought he get in first and tell his own tale.


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 31, 2014)

oh right..him . Cant stand him .


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2014)

Betsy said:


> It might have been one of those situations where he was going to be outed by one of the tabloids so he thought he get in first and tell his own tale.



More to the point, how to do you think "getting filmed snorting drugs off anyone's face is going to end well". 

I mean I appreciate y'know "off your face on drugs" and I've done stupid silly things when drunk/off my face, but who wakes up the next morning after being something like that and thinks, "hmmmm this will end well?"


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> oh right..him . Cant stand him .



Oh I dunno;







http://www.amazon.co.uk/Box-Canvas-Print-Paul-Ross/dp/B001N6W8U0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top



> WOW
> 
> I've been looking for a 20 Inch Box Canvass of Paul Ross since my (completely inferior) 18 Inch Box Canvass of Paul Ross was damaged during a Barium Enema. Thankfully this Canvass really is excellent. The quality of print complements the sheer majesty of Paul's cherubic face.
> 
> ...





> Yesterday I was a bed ridden, drug addled alcoholic with no hope, no future.
> Then I bought this.
> Now I'm a bed ridden, drug addled alcoholic with no hope, no future, but with a 20" Canvas of Paul Ross.
> You just never know what lies around the corner.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 31, 2014)

It's quite exquisite how he's crafted a career without a shred or hint of noticeable talent or pedigree/history. Just what is his craft (balancing .2g on a cheek, aside). And I don't mean that in a malicious way like I'd call Michael Owen the worst person to be involved in TV, just how does a producer plan their show and think "Hmmm...What this needs, is a bit of Paul Ross magic to spice things up". The uber jolly lightweight spin he puts on everything used to grind my gears but you got to admire the resilience and positivity. Definitely a child of the Cheggers school of TV camera work.

Either way, he is the least unique and talented man ever to present anything ever. You know certain slebs, and you'd compare them to your mates down the pub, and, say Russel Brand is the equivalent of your whoppingly ginormous larger than life once n a blue moon character and would be a huge face known all around. James Corden (aside from the fact he can be annoying, just go with it) would be very well revered and reasonably well connected in the local pubs. You'd only need a pulse to have that same 'unique'ness that Paul Ross has. MY DAD is as talented as him, and he's the least memorably funny or entertaining person I know. Apart from Paul...



Betsy said:


> It might have been one of those situations where he was going to be outed by one of the tabloids so he thought he get in first and tell his own tale.



A safe banker of an assumption on this one


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2014)

Start watching at 3:05 Charlie Brooker review's Paul Ross's show on a Satellite "Paranormal" channel. The show is called "Paul Ross's "Big Black Book of Horror". It's Jackanoree for morons


----------



## kittyP (Aug 31, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> It's quite exquisite how he's crafted a career without a shred or hint of noticeable talent or pedigree/history. Just what is his craft (balancing .2g on a cheek, aside). And I don't mean that in a malicious way like I'd call Michael Owen the worst person to be involved in TV, just how does a producer plan their show and think "Hmmm...What this needs, is a bit of Paul Ross magic to spice things up". The uber jolly lightweight spin he puts on everything used to grind my gears but you got to admire the resilience and positivity. Definitely a child of the Cheggers school of TV camera work.
> 
> Either way, he is the least unique and talented man ever to present anything ever. You know certain slebs, and you'd compare them to your mates down the pub, and, say Russel Brand is the equivalent of your whoppingly ginormous larger than life once n a blue moon character and would be a huge face known all around. James Corden (aside from the fact he can be annoying, just go with it) would be very well revered and reasonably well connected in the local pubs. You'd only need a pulse to have that same 'unique'ness that Paul Ross has. MY DAD is as talented as him, and he's the least memorably funny or entertaining person I know. Apart from Paul...
> 
> ...


It's not my cup of tea but apparently he's pretty good on talk radio.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2014)

Thicket Roundabout is a dogging hotspot and regularly features in the spluttering of Berkshire letters page of Maidenhead Advertiser.

Fame at last for the Head


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 31, 2014)

"I feel the sex was part of the mephedrone package, I don't see it as a gay relationship, I see it as part of the drugs."

Meph never did this to me. Back when meph was popular in the df there were a lot of reports of people wanking for hours though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 31, 2014)

.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 31, 2014)

He should have indulged in some smelly foot sniffing, before snorting it out the other fella's bumhole before indulging in some serious felching.  Anything less just ain't pirate.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2014)

kittyP said:


> It's not my cup of tea but apparently he's pretty good on talk radio.


Have been listening to his breakfast show lately , got annoyed waking up to radio 4, his show is actually alright.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 31, 2014)

who the fuck is paul ross?

also, at times like that, a coin or credit card are a better option than someone's sweaty forehead.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thicket Roundabout is a dogging hotspot and regularly features in the spluttering of Berkshire letters page of Maidenhead Advertiser.
> 
> Fame at last for the Head


----------



## Betsy (Aug 31, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> He should have indulged in some smelly foot sniffing, before snorting it out the other fella's bumhole before indulging in some serious *felching.*  Anything less just ain't pirate.


I had to look that word up.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 31, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Have been listening to his breakfast show lately , got annoyed waking up to radio 4, his show is actually alright.


I sometimes listen to this. I wonder if he will be on tomorrow?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2014)

Santino said:


> Perhaps fame is the worst drug of all.



The zombie face eating one has my vote.

I've not been offered either by dealers yet.


----------



## Betsy (Aug 31, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I sometimes listen to this. *I wonder if he will be on tomorrow?*


No.
* BBC give him time off to “deal with his issues” *

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/paul-ross-drug-fuelled-gay-affair-4139685#ixzz3C0lvBIIT 
http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=dndq0sFGyr34avadbi-bnq&u=DailyMirror


----------



## kittyP (Aug 31, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> He should have indulged in some smelly foot sniffing, before snorting it out the other fella's bumhole before indulging in some serious felching.  Anything less just ain't pirate.


Tbh anythings gotta smell better than meph.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2014)

free spirit said:


> who the fuck is paul ross?
> 
> also, at times like that, a coin or credit card are a better option than someone's sweaty forehead.


I believe there is a lot of information about him on the internet


----------



## free spirit (Sep 1, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I believe there is a lot of information about him on the internet


I believe I don't care enough to bother finding out, I'm content not knowing or caring.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2014)

I like Paul Ross more now.


----------



## gabi (Sep 1, 2014)

This has improved my morning massively. Sitting here laughin despite my job being on the line and dealing with a massive hangover after a particularly full on weekend.

I don't know why the Mail is reporting it, or who this guy is, but surely a contender for headline of the year.


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2014)

I think he just wanted some publicity so he made this up. Let's face it, he comes out of it quite well. I mean, he had fallen off the celeb map plus he was a boring twat. Now he's back on it for a day and he seems slightly less boring. Result! Bit more of a twat though.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 1, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Other bloke was probably punting his story about, Ross had to give them some juice


Whatever the ins and outs, I admire the way he stood-up to his extortionist playmate.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2014)

8den said:


> Having a ten year drug fueled relationship with a man strikes me as overly complex strategy to regain media attention.



'Telling all' after not having any media attention for ages does though.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 1, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> And then you scroll down the Fail page and...THE SHOES
> 
> Just in case the original story didn't enough of an 'edge'.


Those shoes are a bigger embarrassment that admitting snorting meow-meow in a dogging sex frenzy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2014)

We are doing a doggy themed story and rhymetime in Maidenhead Library on Saturday.

Given the current interest in Maidenhead Thicket I wonder if a dogging themed one may be better!


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Those shoes are a bigger embarrassment that admitting snorting meow-meow in a dogging sex frenzy


 
Its close though.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 1, 2014)

So he'll be on celeb big brother next year!   Pension sorted


----------



## youngian (Sep 1, 2014)

Mmmm, is this some family experiment that the Mail will print any old tosh without checking. I believe brother Jonathan has a bit of form on doing this.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 1, 2014)

Lovin them shoes...


----------



## The Old Bird (Sep 1, 2014)

kittyP said:


> It's not my cup of tea but apparently he's pretty good on talk radio.



Only time I really listened to him was some years ago when he had a show on LBC. Shame all this has blown up in his face.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 1, 2014)

The Old Bird said:


> Only time I really listened to him was some years ago when he had a show on LBC. Shame all this has blown up in his face.


He has been co-hosting the breakfast show on BBC London 94.9 for a couple of years now & was always moaning about the costs of his divorces.I always thought he was quite a good breakfast host'co-host.


----------

